# Kit advice: MTM, about 24" tall



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi there!

I'm looking for a speaker kit (woofers, tweeters, crossover, building plans) that would start me up on a DIY speaker set.
I'd love to have something in the neighbourhood of 24" tall.
Budget not exceeding $600 for both would be the best.

Been looking at parts-express, madison, etc but can't find anything taller than 18".

To have some clue, here's a design that i thought was cool (that's a commercial speaker, not DIYl:


----------



## jparkhur (Sep 16, 2011)

Gr research n3 kit. Supper smooth


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks good but that is a floor standing.

I don't have the floor space, but I can work with a way to rise them, so I would need a stand version.


----------



## jparkhur (Sep 16, 2011)

There is one called n3s no bottom. See link

http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=108230.0

Feel free to ask more questions. It's an easy build, I've built 30 pairs, always love them and tweeter is so smooth.


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep, saw them. Thanks!

So, I guess that 24" tall is not to be reached... the N3S are 18". I can only dream.


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

How would the N3s compare with the CSS Triton?

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?234375-Jeff-B-s-CSS-Triton-High-Resolution-Monitor


----------



## jparkhur (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't know. I do know the tweeter in the n3 is to die for. It's more bang for buck. I have never heard the tritons.


----------

